# Where is everybody from anyway?



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Well just asking the question above, and to find out a bit more about yourselves, e.g. how you got into bodybuilding, interests, etc...

Friendly Banter  !!

Well, Im up here in Stoke-on-trent, last year of uni. i'm 21 and yes I'm male, hmmm I used to be 18stone 10lbs, back in March 2003, and am now 13 stone 6 pounds and am currently dieting trying to hit the 12 stone something mark!!

Steve and I know each other through MSN, and through his great online shopping services (sorry for the subliminal advertising there bud!)

What about everyone else?


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well I am 22 and live in Devon in between Torquay and Exeter - It's actually an alright place to live, not as rural as most people think.

I started training about a year ago mainly because I was fed up with being skinny. I was 5ft 11 and weighed 10st. Possibly train too much each week, I go to the gym at least 4-5 times a week, feel shitty if I don't.

When I started seeing results I got carried away with what I ate, eating too many bad fats and junk food. I now weigh 12st 8lb but with a bit of flab around my stomach that i am trying to shift, once gone I want to tone up for the summer.

I only found this site through Steves Nutrition. He has given me quite a bit of advice in the past.

What about everyone else, what are you trying to achieve


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Guys I just joined today I to am from Stoke-On-Trent Im 30 years old and have been training for three and a half years Im about 13 stone right now at 5ft 6in tall I was about 9 stone four pounds when I started training.

Im going for bulk myself right now want to go up to about 14 stone by the end of the year anyway the site looks good and I will try to post as often as I can.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Yo Deadpool...

Small world, Im from Stoke-on-Trent too! Staffs uni boy at the moment and go to Fitness First. Where do you train bud?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

You Train at Fitness First! in Newcastle right My old trainer works there his names Wayne you know him? he deals with the bodybuilding weight training side of things I train at Esporta in Hanley I used to Train at the Matrix in Tunstall Wayne was my first Personal trainer when I moved gyms in 2002 he taught me a lot.

On a side note he trained the British Junior Powerlifting champion a few years back so he knows his stuff if you dont know him seek him out and have a chat with him my training and physique improved a lot using what he taught me! :wink:


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

That guest post was me by the way forgot to log in doh! colour me embaressed!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hiya mate

Im actually at the gym in Stoke itself round the corner from the uni grounds, perfect for me!!

Sounds like you got a solid backup for your experience there, in terms of bulking. I find its always wise to have someone experienced help you along!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

My bad was thinking total fitness not fitness first thats on the retail park not far from the uni Wayne works at total fitness DOH! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm from the manchester area and have been into bodybuilding for about 18 months.

I'm 33 years old 5'7 and 13 and a half stone and still bulking.

Not really into chatrooms but this one is great with some good topics, i always think people learn from other peoples experiences.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, I am sorry I have not posted a bit about myself, so I might as well now, My name is dave, I live in livingston west lothian scotland, I always have been interested in bodybuilding, but my first love and occupation determined that i would have to wait I spent 15 years in horse racing hence i am 5'4 just, and gave it up in 1998 due to a serious accident which involve a double fracture of skull blood clot and both jaws were broken, all because of a horse, but there you are, i spent three years in night school and three further years,on a degree in physiology and all ive done is invent a cheap way of exercising, anyway i thought i would let everyone know who i am and what ive done, sorry its a bit late.

dave.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I live in bedfordshire, i train in bedford La Fitness (unfortunately) as soon as i get out of my contract im going to extreme fitness in Leighton Buzzard :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

My names Sy (short for Simon) and I live in Harrogate (north yorkshire)...no Im not posh, even if Harrogate is...

I started weight training back in 98 on and off then from about 2000 I started training regulary. Im not a massive guy but more like a fitness model on a magazine cover (with a tiny bit more fat over my abs, but it measures 32" so it's not bad).

Im hoping to learn lots been a member of this board and also try and help other members out in the process...if I can


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Great to see that we have people from everywhere joining!


----------



## philipo (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi

My name is Philip (No Sh!T) got to know Steve through EBay Then the forum.

I live in Thatcham in Berkshire, Trained for about 6 Years As I was 120KG and got very Depressed then decided to change my life and got down to 68.5KG but have found my best weight to be 80-85KG and got over the Depression. Love to work out and to read this forum.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey philipo, are you near cookham berkshire. Just thought i'd ask got a brother down there.

dave.


----------



## philipo (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes mate just down the road!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok guys I might aswell introduce myself.

Names Ian

From Northern Ireland

Place called Tyrone

I'm 18 years of age currently in upper 6th, studying biology, geography and chemistry.

Started trying to lift weights when I was 14-15 yrs not much happened.

I play a little too much hockey for a body builder train most days a week.

Started weigths properly when I was 16, I noticed I was getting stretch marks and got very upset about it when I learnd they don't go away, so I took 6 months out.

I now 6ft-1 14 and a quater stone no fat. Run maybe 7-12 miles a week.

I don't really like squats but I'm gonna give em a chance as they seem to be good for you.

I started weigths really because I felt I had to be different from other people and the heavy influence from years of watching swarzenigger and stallone. I after the jean claude van dam look lean hard quite muscular but super definition. My favourite company is maximuscle pity about the cost though!

Heres a week training session for me.

Sunday- heavy weights

Monday -intense fitness

tuesday rest

wedensday- match + weights

Thursaday -hockey practice, teaching mini hockey, town training -weights for 30 mins.

Friday rest

Saturday 2 full 70 min matches -moderate weights.

2 shakes a day.

Fav exercise bench press hit pb of 115 kgs other week!

anyway enough about me

What about everyone else?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi bud, AH SQUATS KING OF EXERCISES nothing better to start you off than a heavy set of squats but they are the exercise that stimulates growth all over .

Dave.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone, My name is Phil, 26 from Leamington Spa

Well i joined a gym 2 years ago as i was weak and wanted something to do to stop me from going drinking all the time LOL

Anyway i started going 2 nights a week then started enjoying it so got to know a bit of knowledge from various articles then it just went mental and i can't get enough of it now, made good gains from training and eating correctly...........must keep it up LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi I am from Torbay Devon,

I started training about 12 or 13 years ago. I weighed 10 stone then. At my biggest I was a muscular 17 stone 10lbs and could bench press 500lbs.I have placed well in a few powerlifting competions and competed in only one body building show many years ago where I placed second. I have been a vegitarian for the last 3 years. Guys at the gym laughed and said I would shink away. I didnt I dropped about 5lbs and think I looked better. I havent trained for 9 months now due to setting up a business and have now lost size. I am weighing in at just over 15 stone.

My goal now is to get up to a fairly lean 17 and a half stone as I dont want anyone thinking all vegitarians are weak!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board gridrunner 

that was a hell of a bench press u had there mate,

bench has always been one of my weak points

u got any good tips,for benching more

steve


----------

